

Show HN: Mammoth - A Chrome extension that checks for +1 installations - tyroneschiff
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/ibjgncenphgdlmfmiobphallfhdjplmg

======
joejohnson
There's one review: Best Chrome extension ever created.

This sounds pretty good :)

------
ctide
What's the point of this? I don't understand, why would I ever want a
notification in the address bar that a G+1 link exists on the page?

